# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  La CHG declara en riesgo el acuífero de Tierra de Barros

## F. Lázaro

Lo que faltaba, vamos a destrozar todos los acuíferos. Mal futuro le veo al de Barros también...




> http://www.hoy.es/almendralejo/20150...911122649.html
> 
> *Se suspende la apertura de nuevas captaciones y no se otorgarán autorizaciones debido la mala calidad del agua y a la explotación excesiva*
> 
> 11 septiembre 2015 12:28
> 
> La Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) ha acordado declarar la masa de agua subterránea Tierra de Barros "en riesgo de no alcanzar el buen estado cuantitativo y químico", acuerdo que ha sido publicado esta semana en el Boletín Oficial de la Provincia pacense.
> 
> El motivo de este estado se halla en que los derechos al uso de las aguas subterráneas inscritos en esta zona han ido incrementándose progresivamente, cifrándose en la actualidad en 25,9 hectómetros cúbicos/año, una cifra superior a los recursos máximos disponibles que establece el plan hidrológico de la cuenca.
> ...

----------

termopar (11-sep-2015)

----------


## Asteriom

Me sorprendía que no hubiera más comentarios sobre esa zona porque en Extremadura estos últimos año se acumula una sequía importante. En los análisis de precipitación estandarizada de la Aemet esa zona aparece como con seca y en el último año como Muy seca. http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclim...cia_sequia?w=4

Un saludo cordial



> Lo que faltaba, vamos a destrozar todos los acuíferos. Mal futuro le veo al de Barros también...

----------

